

Amazon CTO: Patriot ACT means non-US AWS users should encrypt data - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/cloud-computing/185021/avoid-patriot-act-surprises-encrypt-cloud-data-premise

======
RexRollman
Encrypting your data is good advice, regardless of the Patriot Act.

